# Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

Also: Ich habe durch reichlich lesen in den verschiedensten Berichten hier festgestellt, dass es doch den einen oder anderen gibt, der hier ganz gerne mal an der Nordsee angelt.

Ich komme aus Düsseldorf und lasse keine Gelegenheit aus mal etwas Salzwasser abzubekommen. Ostsee ist für nen Tagestrip etwas weit und die NL-Küste ist mit 250 km für nen Extrem-Trip ohne Schlafen genau richtig.

Wilhelmshaven ist auch ne Möglichkeit.

Ich habe ausserdem in der Nähe von Oldenburg einen (privaten) kleinen Campingplatz zur verfügung und da ist Leer und Emden auch nicht mehr weit...

Kurz: Ich suche Leute die genau so wahnsinnig sind wie ich und die interessiert sind gemeinsame kleine Kurztouren zu starten. Im Ruhrpott gibt es doch sicher 100derte Gleichgesinnte und Niedersachsen sollte auch voll von uns sein :g 

Für mich steht zwar erstmal Helgoland auf dem Plan aber ich bin quasi JEDERZEIT bereit ne kleine Tour nach WHV oder Ijmuiden, NeltjeJans oder was weiss ich wohin zu starten  

Also wer kommt von wo und wäre grunssätzlich interessiert?


----------



## ChristophL (9. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Hallo,

WHV gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut, denn ich mag die Ecke - leider komme ich sonst kaum dahin...

Für einen Brandungstrip muss ich zwar improvisieren, da ich seltenst in der Brandung angel - aber falls jemand einen Trip dahin macht, ich wär dabei.

Btw: War jemand je am Wapeler Siel ? Wenn ja würde mich das mal interessieren, sieht auf der Karte recht gut aus - nur habe ich dort noch nie geangelt...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

@Christoph... du kommst aus oldenburg und kommst schlecht nach WHV ???? Also wenn du keinen Wagen hast dann werd ich mich melden wenn ich zum Campen fahre.... Frisoythe ist der Ort wo mein Wohnwagen steht... von dir aus am Küstenkanal entlang richtung Papenburg. Dann nehm ich dich einfach mit wenn wir nach WHV fahren (und das tun wir wenn ich frei hab oft) ;-)


----------



## ChristophL (9. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Auto habe ich schon, nur werden halt regelmäßige Trips ne ziemlich teure Suppe (Sprit).

Wenn man sich das teilen kann, dann wärs gut. Brandungsausrüstung habe ich zwar keine, aber mit meiner 3lbs Karpfenrute komme ich ziemlich weit raus, das sollte reichen.

mfg
Christoph (<Student)


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

eine richtige brandungsrute kann ich auch immer verleihen ich hab da reichlich material vorhanden.... wir nehmen dann besser meinen wagen weil mir ist das mit dem dreckig werden ziemlich egal und wir werden uns sicher ziemlich einsauen beim würmer buddeln ^^

also frei hab ich:

donnerstag 5.mai bis sonntag 8.mai (muttertag)

freitag 13.mai bis dienstag 17 mai (pfingsten)

ich werde wahrscheinlich einen oder beide termine in Frisoythe sein und dann ist mindestens ein mal WHV drin (wahrscheinlich kann ich mich eh nicht mehr halten und fahre schon in Arpil einfach an nem Wochenende). 

Ich würde auch gerne an einem der Tage mal an die Knock in der Ecke von Bremen fahren. Dann müsstest du allerdings nach Frisoythe kommen denn das ist ja die andere Richtung (Dollart statt Jadebusen). von da aus würde ich dich auch mitnehmen können. wann ich genau in frisoythe bin und wann nicht muss ich noch festlegen... aber so könnte das gehn... 

ich glaub wir haben hier im board nen profi für die knock ^^ der gute mann könnte sich ja evtl zu uns gesellen ;-)


----------



## Waldi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin Doggy,
Knock Richtung Bremen? Ist wohl knapp daneben, aber der gute Mann wird wohl versuchen Dich auf den richrigen Weg zu führen. Ich bin morgen an der Knock bei EMDEN und werde dann mal berichten was denn so geht. Wenn Du fragen hast, dann raus damit.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pickerfan (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Tach Doggy
Ich werd irgendeinen Deiner freien Tage auch sicher Zeit haben dann bin ich dabei.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Doggy (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

@Waldi: Ja richtig Emden... *schäm* 

@Pickerfan: Lass uns Waldi überreden dann haben wir den richtigen Mann auch direkt dabei ^^


----------



## Pickerfan (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Da bin ich dabei. Also Waldi Du hast es gelesen


----------



## Benno (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Hallo Nordseeangler,

bin wie Waldi ebenfalls aus Papenburg. Um Pfingsten herum hätte ich Zeit und würde gern mal mitfahren. Auto und Brandungsangeln samt Dreibein sind vorhanden.

mfg Benno


----------



## Doggy (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an. also ich hab nix dagegen gleich im dutzend angeln zu gehn. sagen wir mal wir würden uns auf pfingsten festlegen... bleibt die frage wohin... hier die möglichkeiten:

1) Wilhelmshaven Helgolandkai kleine Wittlinge ärgern

2) Knock bei EMDEN ^^ kleine Platten ärgern und auf Dorsche hoffen

3) Zurich (180km und waldis plattfischeldorado) dicke platten auf die seite legen ^^

Also WHV ist gefährlich falls der Helgolandkai von der russischen Grossfamilie belagert wird haben wir evtl keinen Platz. Knock ist auf jeden Fall sehr interessant (für mich) da ich da nicht weit von regelmässig bin und so oder so mal an die Knock möchte. Wenn ich allerdings die freie Auswahl habe würde ich mit euch am liebsten was erfolgreiches machen. Nachteil sind die km aber die kann man sich denk ich irgendwie teilen durch Fahrgemeinschaften...

Was sagt ihr?

Liebe Grüsse David


----------



## Pickerfan (10. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Wenn meine bessere Hälfte nicht grad arbeiten muss oder ich den Nachwuchs loswerde bin ich Pfingsten dabei. Zurich hört sich gut an. Ich will ENDLICH eine Platte fangen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## ChristophL (11. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Inwiefern ich Zeit habe (frei) kann ich so nicht sagen, aber spätestens eine Woche vorher weis ich das definitiv.

WHV gibt es auch eine gute Stelle am Strand beim Flußeinlauf, sofern der Fluß noch existiert  (schon eine lange Weile her).

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Doggy (11. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

du meinst die made-mündung. die ist zur zeit stark einsturzgefährdet und darf leider nicht betreten werden.


----------



## Waldi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin,
gestern an der Knock über Tag bei Ententeich und Sonnenbrandwetter außer Nuckelbissen nichts gewesen. Erst in der Nacht 2 x Dorsch 48 und 53 cm.
@Benno, willkommen im Board und viel Spaß hier. Kennen wir uns?
@alle, Pfingsten hat Waldi eigentlich vor nach Meschendorf zum Boarditreffen zu fahren, sonst könnte man mal ein Knocktreffen anleiern.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (14. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

@Waldi wie sieht das denn so rein theopraktisch vom zwischen dem 5. und 8. mai bei dir aus ?


----------



## Waldi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Vom 5 bis 8 Mai ist Waldi mit seiner Kegeltruppe unterwegs.
Aber es ist nun amtlich, daß ich nicht nach Meschendorf fahre. Sohnemann (21) und ich haben uns nun entschlossen unser Pfingstangeln etwas kostengünstiger zu gestallten und werden uns zu Pfingsten mal für einen Tag an der Knock niederlassen.
Ich hoffe das Wasser ist bis dahin nicht schon zu warm und es geht noch was mit Dorsch.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (14. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

welchen der tage denn?


----------



## Waldi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Das steht noch nicht fest, ist auch etwas abhängig von Wetter, Tide und von dem was mein Frauchen sonst noch mit mir vor hat.


----------



## Benno (17. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Hallo Doggy, hallo Waldi,

Pfingsten wäre wie gesagt ok. Wir werden uns ja auch  nach den Gezeiten richten müssen. Da ich mir zur Zt. noch keinen aktuellen Gezeitenkalender zugelegt habe, kann ich noch nicht mit einem konkreten Vorschlag aufwarten.Werde ich zum kommenden Wochenende nachholen.
@ Waldi, zu deiner Frage ob wir uns kennen, kann ich auch nicht viel sagen. Da wir altersmässig  nur um ein Jahr auseinanderliegen,kann es jedoch durchaus sein. Pbg. ist ja immer noch überschaubar. Ich wohne am Bethlehem und spiele Fussball bei der Alten Herren von Eintr.

Viele Grüße

Benno


----------



## Waldi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin Benno,
ja so klein ist die Welt. Ich spiele bei den 2. Alten Herren von Blau-Weiß und dann haben wir uns bestimmt schon mal auf die Haxen getreten und danach ein Bierchen getrunken.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (20. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Also fassen wir zusammen: wir wollen alle einen tag pfingsten ans salz. dann warten wir noch etwas und Waldi sucht die tiedezeiten raus... ;-) dann schaffen wir das auch ans wasser


----------



## Waldi (21. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin,
leider muß ich in Bezug auf Knock zu Pfingsten absagen. Wir werden nun doch zur Ostsee düsen.
Gesten gabs an der Knock nur 5 Platten, davon 3 untermaßig. Also macht sich der Dorsch auch schon dünne. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (21. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

schade aber ich wünsch dir viel spass an der ostsee. ich muss dringend klären, ob meine maus pfingsten frei bekommt oder nicht...


----------



## Mac Gill (21. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Im "Was beist Wo-Hollandforum" gibt es einen Thread wo Boardies nach Westkapelle Fahren (Frohnleichnam) ans Salzwasser.

Westkapelle liegt ca. 230km von Aachen entfernt auf der Halbinsel Walcheren (Nähe Neltje Jaans.

Da geht es den mini Marlinen an den Kragen...

Vielleicht wäre das ja auch was für dich.


----------



## Doggy (22. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

danke für die info. das ding ist, dass ich in der nähe der knock nen bungalow habe und deshalb auch da in der nähe sein werde. sonst gerne und die gegend um nejtje jans ist eh sehr angenehm


----------



## Waldi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin Doggy,
zur Knock findest Du doch sicher auch allein. Bis zum Borkumanleger mit Cafe Strandlust ist alles ausgeschildert. Rechts von Anleger bei Ebbe Würmer graben (Grabegabel!!!) und dann ein stilles Plätzchen suchen. Rechts vom Anleger am Deich entlang ca.500 m Platz, dort eher für Dorsch. Oder links von Anleger, direkt am Parkplatz und etliche km bis zur Knockschleuse, dort eher für Platte und Aal. Die Gegend um den Anleger wird aber bei gutem Wetter, auch wegen dem Cafe, sehr voll sein. Hunderte nervende Touris! Dann entweder rechts bis ganz nach hinten laufen ca. 500m oder mit dem Auto zurück bis zum Seedeich fahren.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ja danke für die Infos Waldi. Nun noch 2 Fragen: 

1) Wo kann ich im Internet aktuell die Gezeitenvorhersage für dieses Gebiet einsehn?

2) Wie stehen die Chancen beim nächtlichen Hochwasser mal nen richtigen Aal an die Rute zu bekommen?

Groeten David


----------



## Waldi (25. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Moin Doggy,
Gezeiten guckst Du hier http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Vorhersagen/Gezeiten/index.jsp
Nacht oder Tag ist dort nicht so entscheident wie man es gewohnt ist. Wichtig ist gute Strömung, also auflaufend und manchmal auch sehr gut erst bei ablaufendem Wasser. Wind um West bis Nord bringt noch ein bischen mehr Leben in die Sache.
Aale sind auf der ganzen Strecke zu erwarten. es wird ab und zu doch noch mal ein guter erwischt. Es wird aber leider wie überall immer weniger.
Leider ist mit steigender Wassertemperatur auch die Krabbenplage bald wieder da. Manchmal hat man dann schon nach 5 Minuten die Haken blank. Man kann versuchen mit Auftriebskörper etwas vom Grund wegzukommen, ist aber dann leider auch weiter weg vom Fisch. Vielleicht überrascht uns aber endlich der Wolfsbarsch in dieser Ecke, dann wird die Sommerangelei auch wieder interessant. Nur Aal kann man wohl in seinem Hausgewässer genau so "schlecht" erwischen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (25. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Nachmal danke ^^ Soll ich als Standort für den Link da oben "Emden große Seeschleuse" nehmen?

Das mit den Aalen dachte ich mir schon so aber ich werde es trotzdem versuchen. Ganz im Ernst ich angel eh nicht um möglichst viel Fisch zu fangen. Wenn ich Aale fangen möchte mach ich das hier am Rhein. Da hab ich in ner guten Nacht 20 schöne und gut ist. Oder in meinen Niedersächsischen Hausgewässern.... Wenn ich an die Nordsee fahre und nur einen Aal erwische der vorzeigbar ist reicht mir das völlig.

Grüße David


----------



## Waldi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Nein - Standort Knock! Das ist dann genau an der Schleuse vom Knockauslauf. Wenn Du dann weiter oben z.B. am Borkumanleger bist kannst Du noch ca. 20 min abziehen. Umgekehrt, wenn Du weiter Richtung Seedeich oder Emden bist kannst Du was dazupacken. Aber so genau muß man das nicht nehmen. Wenn Du um die angegebene NW-Uhrzeit am Borkumanleger bist hast Du immer genügend Zeit zum Würmergraben.
Unbedingt eine Grabegabel verwenden. Mit einem Spaten machst Dich alle und findest nichts da Du nicht tief genug kommst. Eine Stelle mit vielen Würstchen aussuchen und möglichst tief graben. Oft sitzen die Würmer so das eine Gabeltiefe nicht ausreicht oder man reißt sie dann nur kaputt.
Aal und Platte lassen den guten alten Tauwurm oder Springwürmer auch nicht liegen!
Wann willst Du es denn versuchen?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (26. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Naja ich bin schon ziemlich heiss muss ich zugeben. Das Problem ist, dass meine Freundin und/oder mein Kumpel mit dem ich fast jede Tour mache am nächsten WE nicht können. Es ist aber auch so, dass ich im Mai mehrfach in Frisoythe sein werde und dann ist es nur noch nen Katzensprung... ich hab den schrecklichen Verdacht, dass ich das kommende WE aus Vernunftsgründen lassen werde.... :-(


----------



## Waldi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ja das würde ich mal genauso sehen. Extra von Düsseldorf zur Knock für ein Tag, das muß nicht sein. Von Friesoythe sieht das schon anders aus.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (28. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Schlechte Aussichten für das Knockangeln. Gestern von 21.00 bis 04.00 nur ein Miniaal. Dorsche sind wohl abgezogen!


----------



## Doggy (28. April 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

ich mag platte und aal eh lieber ^^


----------



## Doggy (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

öhm naja was soll ich sagen. Wie habens doch getan ^^

Also meine Freundin hatte um 15 Uhr Feierabend und nach einer Kurzschlussreaktion sind wir dann zu dritt um 17 Uhr losgefahren. Wir sind ca um 20 Uhr am Cafe Strandlust angekommen und haben in die Dunkelheit hinein Würmer gegraben.

Als es dunkel war haben wir noch n bissl weiter gemacht und mit Lampe garbeitet. Ging besser als es sich anhört. Naja jedenfalls hatte jeder von uns dann 30 perfekte und ca 20 abgerissene Würmer. 

Mein Kumpel hat sich dann direkt am Einlauf vom Knock-Tief in einer Halsbrecherischen Aktion auf die glitschigen Molen gesetzt. Der Blasentang hat mir und meiner Freundin allerdings gestunken und wir haben uns dann gegen 1 uhr Morgens rechts ca 600 Meter vom Anleger am Cafe platziert.

Die Krabben sind einfach in der Übermacht. Ich habe mit 2 Ruten versucht ernst zu machen aber es war einfach unmöglich. Krabben, Krabben und nochmal Krabben.

Um 5 Uhr hab ich dann gefrustet bei schönem Hochwasser meine Klamotten gepackt obwohl ich noch Würmer hatte. Es hat einfach nix gebracht.

Mein Kumpelt hat am Auslauf 2 Baby-Aale gefangen und ne Mini-Platte.

Alles in allem gefällt mir die Stelle aber trotzdem denn man kommt ans tiefe Wasser. Nur für Aal und Platte denk ich gibt es 1000sende bessere Plätze. Ich werd Waldi beobachten und nächsten Winter wiederkommen zum Dorsche ärgern^^

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es in der Entfernung reichlich andere interessante Stellen. Wenn ich allerdings eh im Norden bin kann es auch leicht passieren, dass ich es doch noch einmal dort versuche...

David


----------



## Waldi (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ich hatte Dich ja gewarnt!
Es ist aber schön zu wissen, daß ich nicht allein so "bekloppt" bin.
Wir haben es am Samstag in Zurich versucht. Leider auch nur 7 Platten, ist dort für 2 Angler auch sehr schlecht.
Knockdorsche wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit erst im November wieder geben.
Ein Tip für den Sommer wäre vielleicht noch einmal von der Knock für einen Tag auf Borkum zu schippern. Dort sollen die Wölfe immer besser werden!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ja Borkum wäre ne Sache für den Sommer. Wieso ist es schlecht mit 2 Mann in Zurich?


----------



## Waldi (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ich meinte die Ausbeute von nur 7 Platten für 2 Angler ist kein guter Fang, habe dort schon allein 30 Stück gefangen.


----------



## Doggy (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Ja ok das versteh ich. Wenn du da mal ne aktuelle Sternstunde hast bitte ich um Hinweise ^^ Evtl kann man ja auch mal zusamm dort hin...


----------



## Waldi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Nrw und Niedersachsen meldet euch ^^*

Hallo Nordländer,
haben denn alle hier meinen Beitrag "Wer hat Bock auf Knock" gelesen?
Am 08.04. ist Knocktreffen.
Gruß Waldi


----------

